# Configuración del TRIAC 2N 6073a



## jeanvial (Jun 3, 2006)

Hola.

¿Alguien tiene la configuración del TRIAC  2N 6073a?

De antemano gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 3, 2006)

jeanvial dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene la configuración del TRIAC  2N 6073a?
> 
> De antemano gracias.



En los triacs casi siempre es t1,t2,Compuerta, si no mejor búsque el datasheet en alldatasheet.com

Saludos


----------



## jeanvial (Jun 3, 2006)

Muchas gracias EinSoldiatGott ya lo encontre en el link que colocaste.

Saludos.


----------



## daniela lopez (Feb 25, 2009)

primer pin despues de la carga, el segundo a tierra y el tercer pin va al optoacoplador


----------

